# Kittens Due in 2 weeks



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

My 2 girlies are due 2 weeks today, cant wait. I'm expecting a variety of colours so all excited!







Misty








Tia she's not looking very big.


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

They're beautiful! What colours are you expecting?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm expecting blues, blue/cream and creams from Tia and silver spotted, blues, black and smoke colours from misty. Exciting to see what we get.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_good luck, you must be excited, keep the camera at the ready,,,_


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

good luck cant wait to see the pics! :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

So misty has gave birth this evening 6 kittens all together, 1 seems very week, misty doesn't seem bothered with the little one


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

One more just came7 altogether


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations - 7? Is this her first litter? I hope they are all doing well and the little one is okay


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you, yeah first litter bless her. Tia my other girl is due as well she's on th edge tomorrow night I think for her.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Goodness, that's a lot for a first litter! Hope the little one picks up and pulls through.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

All 7 seem fine, misty is being brilliant


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Woohoo for Misty!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations,...we will need pictures soon ,_


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

congratulations, but gutted yours came before mine lol.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations Glad all went well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone, Tia still hanging on she been on edge all day tonight I think she'll be having her babies fingers crossed. Another late one for me I think.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

Just weighed the kittens, 
Kitten 1 -76 g silver spotted
Kitten 2-74 g silver spotted 
Kitten 3- 85g silver spotted
Kitten 4 -80g 
Kitten 5 -92g
Kitten 6 -86 g
Kitten 7- 94g

Last 4 kittens haven't decided what colour they are for definite they are quite dark blue to black.


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats on the new arrivals and good luck with the next ones


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

Tia had her first kitten yay!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

4 blue babies from Tia.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done Tia :thumbup1:
You're going to have your hands full in a few weeks time 
Hope both mums and babies are all doing well


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

Tell me bout, going to be lots of fun in our house with all these little babies around. 

My girlies are doing brilliantly and babies are great. Going to try and get some pics up in the next couple of days.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

yay i love pics of baby kittens
How's the little one going? Has it picked up?
They both sound like they are awesome mums already x


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah the little one picked up, all kittens seem healthy, gaining weight, misty is doing brilliant considering its her first litter and she had 7, bless her. Tia is great this is her third litter and she is such a lovely mum.

Tia








Misty


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww - itteh bitteh kittehs :001_wub::001_wub: Good to hear that they are doing well :yesnod:


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:001_tt1:
I love the little spotted ones!


----------

